# cars people post up and dnt intend on selling



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

:finger:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Lmfao...great topic...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

blue jay said:


> Lmfao...great topic...


haha ima start posting pics and putting people on the blast .. people cant keep it real no more


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Lmmfao...that's righttttttttt..that's gonna be a good 10 pages deep..


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Wish we could copy and past pms also.cuz a hole lotta fools be on blast..still Lmfao..


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Or the cash in hand people who ain't buying shit also


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> Or the cash in hand people who ain't buying shit also


 Haha let's start putting people on blast .


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

great post,there are some flakey mother fuckers on this site.lets put them on blast.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rudster said:


> great post,there are some flakey mother fuckers on this site.lets put them on blast.


OK I'LL START . I WISH I STILL HAD HIS PM'S BUT I ERASED THEM BEFORE I MADE THIS POST . BY THE WAY THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE OR THEIR CLUBS . JUST THE FRUSTRATION PEOPLE CAUSE BY SAYING THEY WANNA TRADE OR SALE , GET YOUR HOPES UP , JUST FOR THEM TO EITHER IGNORE your pms or textes . So ima put harbor 310 on blast. I.been texting this guy for a few days . He tells me on Sunday we can meet up. I'm excited cuz his Lincoln is cool. Sunday and I don't hear from him. I text him and nada. He sends me a pm on here saying he was at a party. So I respect that . He says oh dnt wrry ill send u pics on Monday . In my mind I'm thinking pics ? We were suppose ta meet up . But ok cool pics. So yesterday comes around and I noticed he's online . So I send him a few messages like hey wassup are u sending pics. Did u change yur mind wassup. And no response . So beware of harbor 310 . He has no intentions of selling or trading his ride .Actually I did ask for him ta send pics that was after the Sunday flake .


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I know theirs more stories . Let's put these people on blast hahaha


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Should start a topic on bullshit buyers too, that would be huge lol


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

So I'm looking for my boy a ride and he sees a nice 83 brougham done up on craigs so we call the guy too meet up in palm springs. Early this morning. The guy wanted 7500 obo said hell take 6600 so we make it out there. And this mutha fucka shows us the car in the backyard. And can I say dissapointments. Bumper fillers fucked up. Emblems hanging. Cracked up 6x9 speakers. And the setup was just a mess. This guy wanted to SELL but told the complete opposite of the car. Driving from rialto to palm springs isn't around the corner. So I was pissed off. Guy says take it off my hands for 6000 since we drove all the way and wasn't satisfied. My buddy says hell pass. Guys says I have something else for you. Pulls out a clean 99 towncar super clean patterns. Paint dros chrome everyhting. Says take it now for 7,000 my boy wanted it. Guy dropps a a bombshell saying its $842 to register it and he doesn't have the title. Saying it was a customer car and he never had the money to pay him. WTF is worng with people wasting time.


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

People these days!!:dunno: 
sad thing is some poor fool will buy that car with no title!:twak:


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Good topic...


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

CHOSEN101 said:


> So I'm looking for my boy a ride and he sees a nice 83 brougham done up on craigs so we call the guy too meet up in palm springs. Early this morning. The guy wanted 7500 obo said hell take 6600 so we make it out there. And this mutha fucka shows us the car in the backyard. And can I say dissapointments. Bumper fillers fucked up. Emblems hanging. Cracked up 6x9 speakers. And the setup was just a mess. This guy wanted to SELL but told the complete opposite of the car. Driving from rialto to palm springs isn't around the corner. So I was pissed off. Guy says take it off my hands for 6000 since we drove all the way and wasn't satisfied. My buddy says hell pass. Guys says I have something else for you. Pulls out a clean 99 towncar super clean patterns. Paint dros chrome everyhting. Says take it now for 7,000 my boy wanted it. Guy dropps a a bombshell saying its $842 to register it and he doesn't have the title. Saying it was a customer car and he never had the money to pay him. WTF is worng with people wasting time.


There are not too many people out there who tell the truth about what they sell, when you get there its a HORRIBLE SIGHT! I remember I was after a bubble lincoln. Saw a 2000 on craigslist for $3000 obo. Talked to the guy and asked him if there was anything wrong at all? He said NO car is the cleanest around with super low miles. I asked him, hey the car in the pictures looks amazing...they look like Stock photos, he says no they are actual photos. I drive 1 1/2 hours to his house which he says the car is at my dads so had to follow him for another 15 mins. We get there and :barf:....car had like 175,000 miles. Had scratches and dents EVERYWHERE!! Interior was all fucked up....I mean i drove it anyway and the guy turned up th radio all the way up and I had turned the air all the way up and he would turn it down...i said i need to turn off the radio and lower the windows to listen to the car...OMFG, fucking noises and the a/c on full blast was whining....what a fucking nightmare....i got back and told the guy, bro are you fucking kidding me that you made me drive out here for this piece of shit?? I told him i'll give $100 and he's like naw man, this shit is immaculate! About a month later I saw a posting saying 2000 towncar $2400 obo. I look inside and it had pics of the interior of a different car and stock photos of a 03 - up towncar....Fuck all these fake ass fools!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

509Rider said:


> Should start a topic on bullshit buyers too, that would be huge lol


 Haha include it all in this topic so we can avoid these people and don't waste our time


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CHOSEN101 said:


> So I'm looking for my boy a ride and he sees a nice 83 brougham done up on craigs so we call the guy too meet up in palm springs. Early this morning. The guy wanted 7500 obo said hell take 6600 so we make it out there. And this mutha fucka shows us the car in the backyard. And can I say dissapointments. Bumper fillers fucked up. Emblems hanging. Cracked up 6x9 speakers. And the setup was just a mess. This guy wanted to SELL but told the complete opposite of the car. Driving from rialto to palm springs isn't around the corner. So I was pissed off. Guy says take it off my hands for 6000 since we drove all the way and wasn't satisfied. My buddy says hell pass. Guys says I have something else for you. Pulls out a clean 99 towncar super clean patterns. Paint dros chrome everyhting. Says take it now for 7,000 my boy wanted it. Guy dropps a a bombshell saying its $842 to register it and he doesn't have the title. Saying it was a customer car and he never had the money to pay him. WTF is worng with people wasting time.


 post a copy of the link to his ad so we can avoid this guy


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

Uh oh I was waiting for this topic to pop up...........


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> There are not too many people out there who tell the truth about what they sell, when you get there its a HORRIBLE SIGHT! I remember I was after a bubble lincoln. Saw a 2000 on craigslist for $3000 obo. Talked to the guy and asked him if there was anything wrong at all? He said NO car is the cleanest around with super low miles. I asked him, hey the car in the pictures looks amazing...they look like Stock photos, he says no they are actual photos. I drive 1 1/2 hours to his house which he says the car is at my dads so had to follow him for another 15 mins. We get there and :barf:....car had like 175,000 miles. Had scratches and dents EVERYWHERE!! Interior was all fucked up....I mean i drove it anyway and the guy turned up th radio all the way up and I had turned the air all the way up and he would turn it down...i said i need to turn off the radio and lower the windows to listen to the car...OMFG, fucking noises and the a/c on full blast was whining....what a fucking nightmare....i got back and told the guy, bro are you fucking kidding me that you made me drive out here for this piece of shit?? I told him i'll give $100 and he's like naw man, this shit is immaculate! About a month later I saw a posting saying 2000 towncar $2400 obo. I look inside and it had pics of the interior of a different car and stock photos of a 03 - up towncar....Fuck all these fake ass fools!


 Damn , I make people gve me gas money now if I go past a 15 drive . I always tell them hey ! If car is not like the description u gave me then u Gtta spot me gas . Let's Jus say I've got about 50 dollars worth of gas


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

NOT GONNA THROW NAMES OUT.BUT I WILL THROW A FEW SITUATIONS OUT ...Been there done that.been a buyer on here b4 and now trying to sell.and I tell you what.its the same shit on both sides..I got a lot of lieing and run around excuses when I was looking to buy.had cash in hand and was ready to meet up anywhere anytime.and got a shit load of excuses.or car was way different then the pics or the info that was given..
Now being on the seller side of things.its way worse.people pming me asking all kinds of questions.and low balling.and have accepted a few and said they would be here Saturday at 12 noon.but never show up call at 2 and says he had a few probs but is 15 mins away ..call back at 4 and no answer.leave message and no call back.call two days later no answer.ohwell.I'm done..I'm asking 7000$ for my bomb.I get a pm telling me my car is his dream car but don't have the 7000$ to buy it.he was coming from deep down in san Diego.I told him if you will drive all the way out here and pic it up this weekend.ill let it go for the 5000$ he had offered me..he said oh man great really appreciate this man.you don't understand..I will be there.set it up for 2 days later.here we are 2 weeks later and no show.no call.no returned call.no return pms.no nothing.I've gotten so much bs on the selling side its rediculous ..even had my thread deleted a few months back cuz of it.but its back up again.and same shit happening again.wanna take it down again. Can't say everyone but 90% of people on here really aren't buying or really ain't trying to sell. We call them FONIES.FAKES.LOOKY LOUZZZ.AND BULLLLLL SHITTTTTTTTTEEERRRRRRSSSSS.... TTT FOR A GREAT THREAD..


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

:tears::roflmao:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

*lol*

hno:The last 5 visitor(s) to this page were:

 bigtroubles1


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

harborarea310 said:


> hno:The last 5 visitor(s) to this page were:
> 
> bigtroubles1


 Hey harbor I know u got a story for me hahaha . U.Prolly gonna kic my Ass if u ever see me lol . Oh well ! Cuz of u is why I started this thread . U still haven't replied bk to my pm saying u changed yur mind . Smh


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

blue jay said:


> NOT GONNA THROW NAMES OUT.BUT I WILL THROW A FEW SITUATIONS OUT ...Been there done that.been a buyer on here b4 and now trying to sell.and I tell you what.its the same shit on both sides..I got a lot of lieing and run around excuses when I was looking to buy.had cash in hand and was ready to meet up anywhere anytime.and got a shit load of excuses.or car was way different then the pics or the info that was given..Now being on the seller side of things.its way worse.people pming me asking all kinds of questions.and low balling.and have accepted a few and said they would be here Saturday at 12 noon.but never show up call at 2 and says he had a few probs but is 15 mins away ..call back at 4 and no answer.leave message and no call back.call two days later no answer.ohwell.I'm done..I'm asking 7000$ for my bomb.I get a pm telling me my car is his dream car but don't have the 7000$ to buy it.he was coming from deep down in san Diego.I told him if you will drive all the way out here and pic it up this weekend.ill let it go for the 5000$ he had offered me..he said oh man great really appreciate this man.you don't understand..I will be there.set it up for 2 days later.here we are 2 weeks later and no show.no call.no returned call.no return pms.no nothing.I've gotten so much bs on the selling side its rediculous ..even had my thread deleted a few months back cuz of it.but its back up again.and same shit happening again.wanna take it down again. Can't say everyone but 90% of people on here really aren't buying or really ain't trying to sell. We call them FONIES.FAKES.LOOKY LOUZZZ.AND BULLLLLL SHITTTTTTTTTEEERRRRRRSSSSS.... TTT FOR A GREAT THREAD..


 only if I liked bombs it woulda been a done deal


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I got a stry of my own where I was the bullshitter . Haha . So I get a pic of a caddy from a craigslister . It's fuccin sic , I'm like Damn . Ya ya its a four door caddy but so what . So I'm like hell ya I want it . If u guys kinda follow my threads u all know I'm n love with caddys and towncars . So he sends me the pic with the mural on the hood , so I'm like wtf is that . Anywho whatever . I go to his house and see the car . In person its pretty nice . Interior is ostrich . Chrome undies . Basically near a clean show street car . So I'm like fuc it ill take it. He says ok I need ta go get gas . So as I'm following him I get a weird feeling like Idk if I still wanna do this . So wen we get to gas station I start making up BS excuses . But he then offers me 500 dollars plus the car . So I get even more suspecious . Like yur car is almost show y are u trying ta get rid of it . He says cuz he really likes my caprice . Lng story short is I faked a phone call and said I had an emergency . So I guess my experience with harbor is my karma


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> only if I liked bombs it woulda been a done deal


 I KNOW..LMAO..BUT HEY I WAS STRAIGHT UP AND SO WERE YOU.IT'S COIL.STILL WORKING ON THE OTHER DEAL..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

blue jay said:


> I KNOW..LMAO..BUT HEY I WAS STRAIGHT UP AND SO WERE YOU.IT'S COIL.STILL WORKING ON THE OTHER DEAL..


 Did the other guy with the cut hit u bk ?


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hey harbor I know u got a story for me hahaha . U.Prolly gonna kic my Ass if u ever see me lol . Oh well ! Cuz of u is why I started this thread . U still haven't replied bk to my pm saying u changed yur mind . Smh


:roflmao:NAW I AINT GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS, IT IS WHAT IT IS, JUST MISS ME WITH THE ***** SHIT,


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> I got a stry of my own where I was the bullshitter . Haha . So I get a pic of a caddy from a craigslister . It's fuccin sic , I'm like Damn . Ya ya its a four door caddy but so what . So I'm like hell ya I want it . If u guys kinda follow my threads u all know I'm n love with caddys and towncars . So he sends me the pic with the mural on the hood , so I'm like wtf is that . Anywho whatever . I go to his house and see the car . In person its pretty nice . Interior is ostrich . Chrome undies . Basically near a clean show street car . So I'm like fuc it ill take it. He says ok I need ta go get gas . So as I'm following him I get a weird feeling like Idk if I still wanna do this . So wen we get to gas station I start making up BS excuses . But he then offers me 500 dollars plus the car . So I get even more suspecious . Like yur car is almost show y are u trying ta get rid of it . He says cuz he really likes my caprice . Lng story short is I faked a phone call and said I had an emergency . So I guess my experience with harbor is my karma


:rimshot:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

harborarea310 said:


> :roflmao:NAW I AINT GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS, IT IS WHAT IT IS, JUST MISS ME WITH THE ***** SHIT,


fixed haha


----------



## The1and0nly (Nov 7, 2009)

Ppl will say anything to get u to there crib n look at there over priced buckets lol


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

FUCK FAKE AS MOTHA FUCKAS THAT JUT POST THERE CARS ON HERE AND DONT WANT TO SELL OR TRADE
WHAT IVE GONE TROUGH IVE NEVER BS-D ANYBODY ON A DEAL CUS I KEEP MY WORD
BUT ONE OCASION I WENT TO SACRAMENTO TO GO BUY A 52 TRUCK I GET THERE AND BUY IT AS IM THERE I GO CHECK OUT A BIG BODY PRETY CLAN IN AN OUT HE HAD HIT ME UP THAT HE WANTED TO TRADE ME FOR MY 90-D OUT FLEET~HOOD SO HE KNEW MY CAR I SEEN HIS WE MAKE HE DEAL AND WE SUPOSED TO MEET UP THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND IN FRESNO SO HIS DRIVING FROM SACRAMENTO IM DRIVING FROM LA HE CALLS ME IM LEAVING SAC TOWN SO I JUMP ON THE FREEWAY AT THE SAME TIME I FIGURED SO I WONT WAIT LONG WELL I MAKE IT TO FRESNO MIND YOU THIS MY SHIT WUS ALL DONE UP AND FCK A TRAILER I DROVE IT ON 13-S 8 BATTS FULL CHROME UNDIES AND MOTOR HE SHOWS UP LIKE 2 HOURS AFTER ME HE HS THE BIG BODY ON A TRAILER HE GETS OFF STARTS LOOKIN AT MY SHIT WICH HE ALREADY HAD SEEN PLENTY OF TIMES A SHOWS AND POPS OUT WITH EXCUSES MY WIFE THIS MY WIFE THAT FUCK YOU MOTHA FUCKA STALL ME OUT THIS IS A MANS DEAL MOTHA FUCKA TALKIN BOUT IM CHRISTIAN AND IM A GROWN MAN FUCK THAT MOTHA FUCKA

SECOND TIME HOMIE ON HERE HITS ME UP ON A DEAL HE SEN ME FLICKS I SENT HIM FLICKS OF MINE HE DRIVES FROM DELANO 
TO LA I HAVE THE CAR READY FOR HIM WHEN HE SHOWS UP I LLOK AT HIS CAR HE LOOKS AT MINE IM NOT HAPPY WITH THE DEAL 
GUESS WHAT I SAID HOMIE LETS DO THIS YOU DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM DELANO MY LOSS FUCK IT
IVE DONE DOZENS OF SELLS AN TRADES IN HERE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH MY CARS 
OTHER THAN BULLSHIT PEOPLE THAT DONT RETURN PMS OR JUST POST THERE SHIT UP JUST TO SHOW IT OFF


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> FUCK FAKE AS MOTHA FUCKAS THAT JUT POST THERE CARS ON HERE AND DONT WANT TO SELL OR TRADE
> WHAT IVE GONE TROUGH IVE NEVER BS-D ANYBODY ON A DEAL CUS I KEEP MY WORD
> BUT ONE OCASION I WENT TO SACRAMENTO TO GO BUY A 52 TRUCK I GET THERE AND BUY IT AS IM THERE I GO CHECK OUT A BIG BODY PRETY CLAN IN AN OUT HE HAD HIT ME UP THAT HE WANTED TO TRADE ME FOR MY 90-D OUT FLEET~HOOD SO HE KNEW MY CAR I SEEN HIS WE MAKE HE DEAL AND WE SUPOSED TO MEET UP THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND IN FRESNO SO HIS DRIVING FROM SACRAMENTO IM DRIVING FROM LA HE CALLS ME IM LEAVING SAC TOWN SO I JUMP ON THE FREEWAY AT THE SAME TIME I FIGURED SO I WONT WAIT LONG WELL I MAKE IT TO FRESNO MIND YOU THIS MY SHIT WUS ALL DONE UP AND FCK A TRAILER I DROVE IT ON 13-S 8 BATTS FULL CHROME UNDIES AND MOTOR HE SHOWS UP LIKE 2 HOURS AFTER ME HE HS THE BIG BODY ON A TRAILER HE GETS OFF STARTS LOOKIN AT MY SHIT WICH HE ALREADY HAD SEEN PLENTY OF TIMES A SHOWS AND POPS OUT WITH EXCUSES MY WIFE THIS MY WIFE THAT FUCK YOU MOTHA FUCKA STALL ME OUT THIS IS A MANS DEAL MOTHA FUCKA TALKIN BOUT IM CHRISTIAN AND IM A GROWN MAN FUCK THAT MOTHA FUCKA
> 
> ...



damn so u did the trade anyways just cuz he drove ? thats legit man


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

haha more stories , this topic should blow up


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

anyone need orange seat belts? to match there interior :roflmao:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> damn so u did the trade anyways just cuz he drove ? thats legit man


I SURE DID I USE TO TAKE MINES TO SHOWS AND SHIT WHEN I GOT HIS CAR ALL I DID WUS LEAVE IT PARKED IN MY DRIVE WAY AND NEVER DROVE IT AND TRADED IT 3 MONTHS LATER FOR A GLASSHOUSE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

harborarea310 said:


> anyone need orange seat belts? to match there interior :roflmao:


anyone need a pair of balls :yes:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

NOW I GOT MY BIG BODY THAT IVE DUMPED SO MUCH MONEY IN TO IT AND AINT EVEN DONE IVE OFERED IT TO SOME PEOPLE ON HERE CUS I JUST WANT TO RIDE AND DONT HAVE THE PATIENCE TO FINISH IT BUT PEOPLE BE BULLSHITING IN HERE


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH SHIT HERE WE GO

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> NOW I GOT MY BIG BODY THAT IVE DUMPED SO MUCH MONEY IN TO IT AND AINT EVEN DONE IVE OFERED IT TO SOME PEOPLE ON HERE CUS I JUST WANT TO RIDE AND DONT HAVE THE PATIENCE TO FINISH IT BUT PEOPLE BE BULLSHITING IN HERE


pic


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH SHIT HERE WE GO
> 
> LETS GET READY TO RUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


:ninja:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> pic


IM NOT THE ONE TO SHOW PICS OF MY BUILD ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU IS IT HAS A FULL FRAME WITH MURALS AND CANDY AND ALL CHROMED UNDIES BUT I SHOW PICS TO GUYS THAT ARE INTERESTED IN TRADES I GOTA HAVE PATIENCE AND JUST FINISH THE DAMN CAR SITING AT HOW HIGH HYDROS RITE NOW


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> IM NOT THE ONE TO SHOW PICS OF MY BUILD ONE THING I CAN TELL YOU IS IT HAS A FULL FRAME WITH MURALS AND CANDY AND ALL CHROMED UNDIES BUT I SHOW PICS TO GUYS THAT ARE INTERESTED IN TRADES I GOTA HAVE PATIENCE AND JUST FINISH THE DAMN CAR SITING AT HOW HIGH HYDROS RITE NOW


well good luc on yur build and watch out for the bs'ers , tire kiccers and looky lous haha


----------



## rennis39 (Apr 12, 2010)

funny topic but their should also be a thread about people hating on other peoples shit!!for example if a guys selling something and some idot jumps on his thread talking about so and so got it cheaper that's some hater shit where im from!!! 9 times out of 10that motherfucker ain't even got the type of car to fit the part the other guys selling.he just thread reading. everyone should know when shit is to high if not learn to know!!!!!!don't like the price either make a offer or keep it movin don't hate!!!FUCK HATERS & BIG MOUTHS in all shapes sizes and colors!!!! L.A TIMES CC. serving em on these LA streets!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rennis39 said:


> funny topic but their should also be a thread about people hating on other peoples shit!!for example if a guys selling something and some idot jumps on his thread talking about so and so got it cheaper that's some hater shit where im from!!! 9 times out of 10that motherfucker ain't even got the type of car to fit the part the other guys selling.he just thread reading. everyone should know when shit is to high if not learn to know!!!!!!don't like the price either make a offer or keep it movin don't hate!!!FUCK HATERS & BIG MOUTHS in all shapes sizes and colors!!!! L.A TIMES CC. serving em on these LA streets!!!!


agreed !!! like the fuccer who said my passenger side was buckled just cuz i didnt have pics of passenger side . whem the truth is the freaking trashcans and walls are so close to passenger side my lazy ass didnt feel like moving them. so i had ta take a pic of passnger side just ta prove it wasnt buccled..


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

:machinegun:BULL SHITERS :finger: THEM ALLLLL


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Biggest Bullshitter

#1.fattsgg


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BIG MARC said:


> Biggest Bullshitter
> 
> #1.fattsgg


:roflmao: that mutherfucer with his 1500 dollar wanna buy a low low having ass since 2009


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

Wut no more stories...lmao...my 53 sold today.think it was the easiest sell ever..called me .showed up drove the car.left me a 3000$ DEPOSITE till the next afternoon.showed up today with the truck and trailer.paid in full another 3000$.signed it over.loaded it up and it is now in Vegas....good deal..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

congrats


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

blue jay said:


> Wut no more stories...lmao...my 53 sold today.think it was the easiest sell ever..called me .showed up drove the car.left me a 3000$ DEPOSITE till the next afternoon.showed up today with the truck and trailer.paid in full another 3000$.signed it over.loaded it up and it is now in Vegas....good deal..


where else did u have it posted . i know it wasnt a lay it low transaction


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

blue jay said:


> Wut no more stories...lmao...my 53 sold today.think it was the easiest sell ever..called me .showed up drove the car.left me a 3000$ DEPOSITE till the next afternoon.showed up today with the truck and trailer.paid in full another 3000$.signed it over.loaded it up and it is now in Vegas....good deal.. GOOD STUFF BRO IVE BEEN CHECKING OUT THAT 53 HELL YEA


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> where else did u have it posted . i know it wasnt a lay it low transaction


 LOL..yeah it was a layitlow transaction...he doesn't post.said he does everything through pms and phone.stays away from the drama.LOL..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

blue jay said:


> LOL..yeah it was a layitlow transaction...he doesn't post.said he does everything through pms and phone.stays away from the drama.LOL..


oh shit tight .. someone wants ta cash me out 5k .. he keeps calling me lol. but i cant let it go that low unless i find a lincold on twn car in that price range.. the fuccer called talking shit .


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

LOL!...Great thread!!

I guess this might qualify here soon??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311263-68-riviera-sale-trade-plus-cash.html


----------



## Deucee D (Dec 4, 2006)

rivman said:


> LOL!...Great thread!!
> 
> I guess this might qualify here soon??
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311263-68-riviera-sale-trade-plus-cash.html



Yeah add that one to this topic fo sho.. Sucks when ask how much and mothafuckas never reply with an amount or when they say trades but don't tell you what they will trade for..:loco:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rivman said:


> LOL!...Great thread!!I guess this might qualify here soon??http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/311263-68-riviera-sale-trade-plus-cash.html


Lol


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> oh shit tight .. someone wants ta cash me out 5k .. he keeps calling me lol. but i cant let it go that low unless i find a lincold on twn car in that price range.. the fuccer called talking shit .


 wut year you looking to get.my homie is selling one..


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

509Rider said:


> Should start a topic on bullshit buyers too, that would be huge lol


 :420:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rIdaho said:


> :420:


 Haha all that is included in this topic . Drop a stry


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh what about those motherfuccers who say their car is clean but wen u see it , it looks like shit .,I know yall got some stories on that lol .. let's here em


----------



## CALIBU (Jun 26, 2011)

i got one for you homies check this, how bout them fools u offer a clean trade for ther ride and mofokas act like they dint see ur ride but yeah they keep bumpin their shit up with no response WTF!:dunno:heres my ride by the way
View attachment 351076


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CALIBU said:


> i got one for you homies check this, how bout them fools u offer a clean trade for ther ride and mofokas act like they dint see ur ride but yeah they keep bumpin their shit up with no response WTF!:dunno:heres my ride by the way
> View attachment 351076


Hel ya they ignore yur offer and shit . Like at least acknowledge the offer and say yes or no . How bout those fools that u agree to trade with but they still be in the threads fishing for more trades


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hel ya they ignore yur offer and shit . Like at least acknowledge the offer and say yes or no . How bout those fools that u agree to trade with but they still be in the threads fishing for more trades



hahahahahahhaa


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

CALIBU said:


> i got one for you homies check this, how bout them fools u offer a clean trade for ther ride and mofokas act like they dint see ur ride but yeah they keep bumpin their shit up with no response WTF!:dunno:heres my ride by the way
> View attachment 351076


 that's a gangsta ass malibu


----------



## torres1959 (May 18, 2010)

*fake ass people*

i agree with ur topic justed finished my 64 rag all done up so i decide to sell it to finish my other rag i then put it for sale and i got people trying to trade me a shity ass nissan armada or shity ass cars so i told my sefl bunch of broke ass people so now its not for sale


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

how about when u have a 60s impala and some fool offers u a sorry ass g body or a plain ass big body... even a project impala is better then a g body... unless its a g body or big body thas show maerial...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

torres1959 said:


> i agree with ur topic justed finished my 64 rag all done up so i decide to sell it to finish my other rag i then put it for sale and i got people trying to trade me a shity ass nissan armada or shity ass cars so i told my sefl bunch of broke ass people so now its not for sale


 Lmao


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wtf u move the topic for .


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

dont forget the assholes who say they can only pay western union or they want your account number so they can deposit the money there nothing but scammers and the other ones who say ya and then find something that happened and now they dont have the money there just wasting all of are time.very good topic:thumbsup:


----------



## CALIBU (Jun 26, 2011)

YES SER!


509Rider said:


> that's a gangsta ass malibu


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

how about those fools who see u saling the car and they message u trying to by parts from it


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

61neb said:


> dont forget the assholes who say they can only pay western union or they want your account number so they can deposit the money there nothing but scammers and the other ones who say ya and then find something that happened and now they dont have the money there just wasting all of are time.very good topic:thumbsup:


 fuc ya I hate that . They call or text on the day they're supposed to buy and say oh something came up ..


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

What about people sellin cars on craigslist and dont put a phone number? If these muthafuckaz wanted to REALLY sell the car, why not include the most important thing, the FUCKIN NUMBER!!!:banghead:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

How about the people who put a number but never answer


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

thats why you dont put up pics of the car . and see how many people ask to see it. it they serious they will contact you . others will just keep on browsing and dreaming bout the other cars they cnat afford yet.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wad about the people who say they have the exact money of yur asking price but then show up with way less and xpect u to take their low ball offer


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i wasnt gonna respond luckily i have had some good transactions where the buyers came thru like champs and deals went smooth. BUT! there was one funny one.couple years ago i was selling a project 60 vert, pretty solid complete 60 rag. some might remember it, its in L.A. now. a guy hits me up HAS to have it. i explain to him, its a 60 rag and deserves to be done up right if u want to come correct, full resto shit. so he drives up 3 hours it snowed the day before so it was freezing but i agreed to show him the car. he looks at the car and says, " i just wanted to throw some rims on it and cruise, i didnt know it needed all this work." lolheres the deal, dudes only other ride he fixed up was a cutlass. this is a whole different ball game. dont waste my time and i wont waste yours. cars in L.A. in good hands now. i should post pics.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nicca wanted to bust out a 60 rag on a cutty budget


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

61neb said:


> dont forget the assholes who say they can only pay western union or they want your account number so they can deposit the money there nothing but scammers and the other ones who say ya and then find something that happened and now they dont have the money there just wasting all of are time.very good topic:thumbsup:


Yes x2


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Wad about the people who say they have the exact money of yur asking price but then show up with way less and xpect u to take their low ball offer


I've had that before...but if they driving from far away, they have the full amount they just trying to low ball you...they aint gonna drive an hour or more and first not bring the full amount second, not take the car, especially when its clean.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

RollinX151 said:


> I've had that before...but if they driving from far away, they have the full amount they just trying to low ball you...they aint gonna drive an hour or more and first not bring the full amount second, not take the car, especially when its clean.


when i had my tahoe i had it up for 5k or trade. some fuccer comes from rancho which is only a 20 min drive to my house. he comes and test drove tha truc and was all sprung on it , he then says whats ur asking again i said 5k or best offer, he said i got 1800 hundred cash right now. i said ok ill take 1800 plus another 3000 on top, hes like dang i only have 1800 and i said dang i guess u wnt be driving a tahoe .. he then leaves and calls bk and hr later and says u sure u dnt want 1800 im like no man ...


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

ok i got a story happened a few years back i decided to sell 2 of my cars backyard looking like a carlot ...you kno how it goes anyways i post em up selling one or take both for a good deal these are both projects both 64 impala ss so i post up and get a bunch of calls emails and so on well i get one guy says he will come today and take it says he will come by with his son they always wanted to fix one up ok so i give directions i wait for 2 hrs and he shows now in the meantime i start getting them ready cleaning glass laying out the parts for inspection wipe down the bucket seats....he shows up with the kid whos around 13-15 start looking around asking me what engine you know typical questions show him the title and he starts rambling on about what he does for a living and hes restored a car before and the kid starts in o yea this and that then he slips calls the guy by a name and they just there back n forth now im thinking shouldnt he have said dad, pop or some to that fatherly figure and i asked so what school does your son go to and he says o well hes not actually my son well hes kinda like my nephew .... wtf ......so i start sizing them up thinkin why lie to come see a car first red flag second he and the kid rambling to each other for 45 mins laughin kickin back in my back yard by now im thinking they gona try some stupid i txt my boy to roll by in 30 if i dont call you these fools might try to jack ....so i make my way to the cars roll up window close the doors and i look at them and said so whats the word are you taking these or should i cover them back up they look at each other and kinda giggle saying well how much (as if somehow i started a clearence sell before he got there) i say same as we talked it hasnt changed he says well will you make a trade i ask maybe half what you got well i made a trailer a while back its a little rusty but you can paint it ....WTF as if i want his crusty as old homemade trailer that im not even sure he made correctly....i said no thats alright for that i might just keep this to myself and he says come on man i said no and the dude decides to somehow jedi mind trick me saying you dont want to try to fix the car if you keep it you could find rust and its a pain to restore and cost alot to take to shops you dont want to go through all that after i finally took off my nice hat and said look if you not ready buy then you and him need to go he kept rambling all the way out finally closed my gate walked em to car and watched em leave total time almost 5 hrs with these bull sh*ters


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit they woulda been lucky wasting one hour with me let alone 5.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

luckyboi64 said:


> ok i got a story happened a few years back i decided to sell 2 of my cars backyard looking like a carlot ...you kno how it goes anyways i post em up selling one or take both for a good deal these are both projects both 64 impala ss so i post up and get a bunch of calls emails and so on well i get one guy says he will come today and take it says he will come by with his son they always wanted to fix one up ok so i give directions i wait for 2 hrs and he shows now in the meantime i start getting them ready cleaning glass laying out the parts for inspection wipe down the bucket seats....he shows up with the kid whos around 13-15 start looking around asking me what engine you know typical questions show him the title and he starts rambling on about what he does for a living and hes restored a car before and the kid starts in o yea this and that then he slips calls the guy by a name and they just there back n forth now im thinking shouldnt he have said dad, pop or some to that fatherly figure and i asked so what school does your son go to and he says o well hes not actually my son well hes kinda like my nephew .... wtf ......so i start sizing them up thinkin why lie to come see a car first red flag second he and the kid rambling to each other for 45 mins laughin kickin back in my back yard by now im thinking they gona try some stupid i txt my boy to roll by in 30 if i dont call you these fools might try to jack ....so i make my way to the cars roll up window close the doors and i look at them and said so whats the word are you taking these or should i cover them back up they look at each other and kinda giggle saying well how much (as if somehow i started a clearence sell before he got there) i say same as we talked it hasnt changed he says well will you make a trade i ask maybe half what you got well i made a trailer a while back its a little rusty but you can paint it ....WTF as if i want his crusty as old homemade trailer that im not even sure he made correctly....i said no thats alright for that i might just keep this to myself and he says come on man i said no and the dude decides to somehow jedi mind trick me saying you dont want to try to fix the car if you keep it you could find rust and its a pain to restore and cost alot to take to shops you dont want to go through all that after i finally took off my nice hat and said look if you not ready buy then you and him need to go he kept rambling all the way out finally closed my gate walked em to car and watched em leave total time almost 5 hrs with these bull sh*ters


Damn. 5 hours


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Skim said:


> shit they woulda been lucky wasting one hour with me let alone 5.


took 5 hrs reading all that with no punctuation


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

luckyboi64 said:


> ok i got a story happened a few years back i decided to sell 2 of my cars backyard looking like a carlot ...you kno how it goes anyways i post em up selling one or take both for a good deal these are both projects both 64 impala ss so i post up and get a bunch of calls emails and so on well i get one guy says he will come today and take it says he will come by with his son they always wanted to fix one up ok so i give directions i wait for 2 hrs and he shows now in the meantime i start getting them ready cleaning glass laying out the parts for inspection wipe down the bucket seats....he shows up with the kid whos around 13-15 start looking around asking me what engine you know typical questions show him the title and he starts rambling on about what he does for a living and hes restored a car before and the kid starts in o yea this and that then he slips calls the guy by a name and they just there back n forth now im thinking shouldnt he have said dad, pop or some to that fatherly figure and i asked so what school does your son go to and he says o well hes not actually my son well hes kinda like my nephew .... wtf ......so i start sizing them up thinkin why lie to come see a car first red flag second he and the kid rambling to each other for 45 mins laughin kickin back in my back yard by now im thinking they gona try some stupid i txt my boy to roll by in 30 if i dont call you these fools might try to jack ....so i make my way to the cars roll up window close the doors and i look at them and said so whats the word are you taking these or should i cover them back up they look at each other and kinda giggle saying well how much (as if somehow i started a clearence sell before he got there) i say same as we talked it hasnt changed he says well will you make a trade i ask maybe half what you got well i made a trailer a while back its a little rusty but you can paint it ....WTF as if i want his crusty as old homemade trailer that im not even sure he made correctly....i said no thats alright for that i might just keep this to myself and he says come on man i said no and the dude decides to somehow jedi mind trick me saying you dont want to try to fix the car if you keep it you could find rust and its a pain to restore and cost alot to take to shops you dont want to go through all that after i finally took off my nice hat and said look if you not ready buy then you and him need to go he kept rambling all the way out finally closed my gate walked em to car and watched em leave total time almost 5 hrs with these bull sh*ters


took you 5 hours to decide there bullshitten. LOL but thats some funny shit right there


----------



## CHEETAHS ASS (Jul 26, 2011)

:finger: to all those who like wasting buyers time will get theirs in the end. Keep your heads up homies!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ima have to add papi chulo to the bs list... we have been meeting in bakersfield for over a month lol.. but for some reason he disappears on all tha days were suppose to meet


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

yea took a long ass time after all their dam back n forth chatting to each other looking around inside and out under and in the engine. I have another story from another car if you guys want to hear, this one ill be more grammer correct if needed lol. It was a little difficult doing on my cell, but i have to say this other one is going to be a little touching not sure if the dude is here on lil or not and dont want to offend anyone or put him on blast. The vato happens to be on the hand cuffin side and was cool but still deal went sour.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

luckyboi64 said:


> yea took a long ass time after all their dam back n forth chatting to each other looking around inside and out under and in the engine. I have another story from another car if you guys want to hear, this one ill be more grammer correct if needed lol. It was a little difficult doing on my cell, but i have to say this other one is going to be a little touching not sure if the dude is here on lil or not and dont want to offend anyone or put him on blast. The vato happens to be on the hand cuffin side and was cool but still deal went sour.


i dnt think anyone will get offended , we just need to expose people who arent to sure on their decisions so we dnt waste our time


----------



## fatso67 (Sep 9, 2008)

How about the the motherfuckers that come to look at a car you post then try running around your house (shop) asking questions about everything else you own???
I was selling a push mower on CL once and had some son of a bitch come over to look at it, next thing you know he's scoping out all my rides asking me how much i'd take for my Impalas,regal, Trucks, Boat, Street bikes. I shit you not he even wanted to know if i would sell my kids dog. He said he knew alot of peps and could sell it all for me???? Motherfucken Broker!!!! LOL


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Hel ya they ignore yur offer and shit . Like at least acknowledge the offer and say yes or no . How bout those fools that u agree to trade with but they still be in the threads fishing for more trades


JUST LIKE YOU IGNORED MY OFFER IM STILL WAITING FOR A YES OR NO FROM THAT PM I SENT YOU WHEN YOU FIRST POSTED YOUR CAPRICE I NEVER GOT A RESPONCE LOL
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> JUST LIKE YOU IGNORED MY OFFER IM STILL WAITING FOR A YES OR NO FROM THAT PM I SENT YOU WHEN YOU FIRST POSTED YOUR CAPRICE I NEVER GOT A RESPONCE LOL
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


I DNT RECALL


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao:


Skim said:


> nicca wanted to bust out a 60 rag on a cutty budget


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

the homies sell this for real 4500.00 but u can get for a real good deal just make a offer.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

i would of cut that shit short after 30 min fuckin asshols


luckyboi64 said:


> ok i got a story happened a few years back i decided to sell 2 of my cars backyard looking like a carlot ...you kno how it goes anyways i post em up selling one or take both for a good deal these are both projects both 64 impala ss so i post up and get a bunch of calls emails and so on well i get one guy says he will come today and take it says he will come by with his son they always wanted to fix one up ok so i give directions i wait for 2 hrs and he shows now in the meantime i start getting them ready cleaning glass laying out the parts for inspection wipe down the bucket seats....he shows up with the kid whos around 13-15 start looking around asking me what engine you know typical questions show him the title and he starts rambling on about what he does for a living and hes restored a car before and the kid starts in o yea this and that then he slips calls the guy by a name and they just there back n forth now im thinking shouldnt he have said dad, pop or some to that fatherly figure and i asked so what school does your son go to and he says o well hes not actually my son well hes kinda like my nephew .... wtf ......so i start sizing them up thinkin why lie to come see a car first red flag second he and the kid rambling to each other for 45 mins laughin kickin back in my back yard by now im thinking they gona try some stupid i txt my boy to roll by in 30 if i dont call you these fools might try to jack ....so i make my way to the cars roll up window close the doors and i look at them and said so whats the word are you taking these or should i cover them back up they look at each other and kinda giggle saying well how much (as if somehow i started a clearence sell before he got there) i say same as we talked it hasnt changed he says well will you make a trade i ask maybe half what you got well i made a trailer a while back its a little rusty but you can paint it ....WTF as if i want his crusty as old homemade trailer that im not even sure he made correctly....i said no thats alright for that i might just keep this to myself and he says come on man i said no and the dude decides to somehow jedi mind trick me saying you dont want to try to fix the car if you keep it you could find rust and its a pain to restore and cost alot to take to shops you dont want to go through all that after i finally took off my nice hat and said look if you not ready buy then you and him need to go he kept rambling all the way out finally closed my gate walked em to car and watched em leave total time almost 5 hrs with these bull sh*ters


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

if you post your car for sale and YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT you should put your phone number and where your located, also write in your ad all serious buyers call me i have no time for emails, then you will not get the bullshit people with no money only dreaming and who are only collecting photos and live in other states. go to the vechicles for sale and check out some of the cars for sale on lil you will notice ALOT OF THE SAME PEOPLE responding to alot of different ads asking for info or more photos.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

supremes said:


> if you post your car for sale and YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT you should put your phone number and where your located, also write in your ad all serious buyers call me i have no time for emails, then you will not get the bullshit people with no money only dreaming and who are only collecting photos and live in other states. go to the vechicles for sale and check out some of the cars for sale on lil you will notice ALOT OF THE SAME PEOPLE responding to alot of different ads asking for info or more photos.


 very true


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

CALIBU said:


> i got one for you homies check this, how bout them fools u offer a clean trade for ther ride and mofokas act like they dint see ur ride but yeah they keep bumpin their shit up with no response WTF!:dunno:heres my ride by the way





bigtroubles1 said:


> Hel ya they ignore yur offer and shit . Like at least acknowledge the offer and say yes or no . How bout those fools that u agree to trade with but they still be in the threads fishing for more trades


lol...thats code for...get outta here w that bullshit offer


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

supremes said:


> if you post your car for sale and YOU REALLY WANT TO SELL IT you should put your phone number and where your located, also write in your ad all serious buyers call me i have no time for emails, then you will not get the bullshit people with no money only dreaming and who are only collecting photos and live in other states. go to the vechicles for sale and check out some of the cars for sale on lil you will notice ALOT OF THE SAME PEOPLE responding to alot of different ads asking for info or more photos.


x1000 I don't know how many times i've seen people supposedly in need of $$$ or wanting to sell their car for whatever reason and there's barely any info in the listing, a couple blurry pics, and they don't respond to anything asked. I mean it shouldn't be an interrogation on the buyers part to get clear pictures and detailed information about the car your suppodely selling. The seller should have all that posted already and be easy to reach if he's truly interested in selling. Honestly, how hard is it to detail your own ride, snap about 50 nice pics in the sunlight, load them up and include information about the car for sale.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont think lay it low is the spot to sale or trade cars. they sould get rid of the vehicle thread. i think people use it just to see how much attn they can get by posting their car


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump it


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

When I put down *"absolutely no trades" *and all of a sudden, I get all the LIL dreamers hoping that for some odd reason, you are so fucked up in the head that morning that you may actually consider trading your 62 SS Impala for their pimped out Cutlass,Lincoln or 90'd out whatever.....you bet your ass I'm going to ignore the fuck out of you and your comments/offers...no matter how many times you bring it up on my Topic or through PM.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump it


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dont think lay it low is the spot to sale or trade cars. they sould get rid of the vehicle thread. i think people use it just to see how much attn they can get by posting their car


x63 :werd:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump it


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 


WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I was looking for some stuff and this dude hit me up saying I gotta dig it up, I'll let you know, and of course never hit me back. Later I posted somewhere else about something I had and he hits me up real quick, hey I'm still looking for that shit and oh hey are you selling that? Cmon.....


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

bigtroubles1 said:


> i dont think lay it low is the spot to sale or trade cars. they sould get rid of the vehicle thread. i think people use it just to see how much attn they can get by posting their car


*Ive bought and sold few cars on here & a gang of parts. Plus know a good amount of cars that has exchanged owners cus of this website. Maybe you need to improve your selling/buying skills :dunno:*


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Catalyzed said:


> *Ive bought and sold few cars on here & a gang of parts. Plus know a good amount of cars that has exchanged owners cus of this website. Maybe you need to improve your selling/buying skills :dunno:*


Me too I've bought & traded rides on here for sum time know!!! I guess we just have to be able to weed out the day dreamers!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> *Ive bought and sold few cars on here & a gang of parts. Plus know a good amount of cars that has exchanged owners cus of this website. Maybe you need to imp
> 
> 
> 
> rove your selling/buying skills :dunno:*


Maybe .... Nvr had an issue on Craigslist tho .. could be location also ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> *Ive bought and sold few cars on here & a gang of parts. Plus know a good amount of cars that has exchanged owners cus of this website. Maybe you need to imp
> 
> 
> 
> rove your selling/buying skills :dunno:*


Maybe .... Nvr had an issue on Craigslist tho .. could be location also ..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BIG MARC said:


> Biggest Bullshitter
> 
> #1.fattsgg


:rofl: and the biggest bullshitter award goes to fattsgg :bowrofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Fattsgg still hasn't found a low low for 1500 lol


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Jack Tripper (Dec 4, 2011)

Seen a 61 rag for 10,000 one time in san diego, went over with cash in hand, car was triple OG, dude said it was a typo and it was 100,000.

So yeah people be bullshitting.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack Tripper said:


> Seen a 61 rag for 10,000 one time in san diego, went over with cash in hand, car was triple OG, *dude said it was a typo and it was 100,000.
> *
> So yeah people be bullshitting.


thats pretty funny :rofl:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

FYI- "just testing the waters" is Layitlow slang for: "Im not really trying to sell it... I just want someone to tell me how nice it looks"


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SupremePA said:


> FYI- "just testing the waters" is Layitlow slang for: "Im not really trying to sell it... I just want someone to tell me how nice it looks"


or i have a pos car and i wanna see if i can get a better car


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Catalyzed said:


> *Ive bought and sold few cars on here & a gang of parts. Plus know a good amount of cars that has exchanged owners cus of this website. Maybe you need to improve your selling/buying skills :dunno:*


*Sold another vehicle on LIL for $12,000 this past weekend. Only took 2 days *:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Catalyzed said:


> *Sold another vehicle on LIL for $12,000 this past weekend. Only took 2 days *:biggrin:


nice.. your in the wrong topic lol


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

This ones been up here over 3 years, everyone keeps asking how much and he just puts a smiley face, and now he just keeps posting pics of his impala to bump his el camino for sale topic.... I remember at one point years back when people were askin how much for the elco he was sayin just to come get it, basically giving it away.....Hmmmm 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/190578-ls-el-camino-2000-denali-24-s-53.html


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did the cat with the 65rag ever trade for a 60s hard top? He was looking to trade cuz his kids were too hot in the ride with the top down. Me and several dudes hit him up and he never replied!! I gave up! He just kept bumpin up his thread. It was a clean rag too!


----------



## MOFOA (Aug 13, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> x1000 I don't know how many times i've seen people supposedly in need of $$$ or wanting to sell their car for whatever reason and there's barely any info in the listing, a couple blurry pics, and they don't respond to anything asked. I mean it shouldn't be an interrogation on the buyers part to get clear pictures and detailed information about the car your suppodely selling. The seller should have all that posted already and be easy to reach if he's truly interested in selling. *Honestly, how hard is it to detail your own ride, snap about 50 nice pics in the sunlight, load them up and include information about the car for sale*.


I know someone who's been wanting to sell his ride for years now, I keep telling him the same thing...clean it, then take the time to take some good pictures--I mean, don't take a side view of the car with the front cut off...hahaha. And stop using 3 year old PICS!! :rofl:


----------



## joe joe (Aug 16, 2009)

I've bought and sold stuff on lay it low, and when I post items that I'm selling. I put a discription, picture, and the price... I hate it when sellers don't post pictures, and when they keep the price a secret.....just post the fuckin price... and DREAMERS.....It's nice to dream about shit u would like to buy when u have the funds, but don't try to haggle for a better price when u don't even have any money to buy the shit....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> Did the cat with the 65rag ever trade for a 60s hard top? He was looking to trade cuz his kids were too hot in the ride with the top down. Me and several dudes hit him up and he never replied!! I gave up! He just kept bumpin up his thread. It was a clean rag too!


i remember that fuccer ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

lets see or hear more stories


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

AGUILAR3 said:


> When I put down *"absolutely no trades" *and all of a sudden, I get all the LIL dreamers hoping that for some odd reason, you are so fucked up in the head that morning that you may actually consider trading your 62 SS Impala for their pimped out Cutlass,Lincoln or 90'd out whatever.....you bet your ass I'm going to ignore the fuck out of you and your comments/offers...no matter how many times you bring it up on my Topic or through PM.


I heard that shyt!!!

Or wen mofos wanna trade you their new car that they still doing payments on...

Or mofos don't got titles for shyt they wanna trade!!!


Own your shit before you try to Trade ur shit!

It's that simple!


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

bigtroubles1 said:


> lets see or hear more stories


 This one time i ordered some zeniths......


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

And they weren't even made yet and they was already selling them to you hahahah


Same as trying to trade a car you doing payments on hahah


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Man a year or so back i saw an ad on craigslist for a 61 bubbletop for $2000. So i called the guy up and asked a few questions about it. During the conversation he mentioned that he had another 61 that was almost complete for $5000. So he sent me pictures and i was like damn i want this car but it was around christmas time and didnt have the money. I had the $2000 but would need 2 or 3 months to come up with that kind of money. I know better than to ask the guy to hold it for me, but i did stress that im very serious about buying it and that i would keep in contact with him every month to see if car was still available and to let him know that i was gonna buy his car. So this went on for 2 months and everytime i called he said he still had it. So this fucker was really getting my hopes up. Anyways, 2 and half months in i had the money and called him up and said lets meet and show me the car. He said he was out of town for work and he couldnt tell me when he was going to be back. I was like ok, well give a call when you get back. A month passed and i called him again and he said he was still out of town for work. I was like alright, is there anyone else that can show me the car? He said yeah his son and he will set it up for this weekend. That was on a tuesday. Called him friday and no answer. Another month passed and called him again and he said that he was in town last weekend and how come i didnt call. How come i didnt call, what the fuck? Thats when i went off on him. I asked are you fucking with me? If you dont want sell the car let me know then mother fucker and grow some nuts and tell me you changed your mind about selling it. I normally dont lose my cool like that over the phone but damn i really wanted that car and that punk had me chasing this car for almost half a year. Need less to say i didnt get that damn 61 from him. Hahaha. It all worked out in the end cause i ended up getting one locally. Ended up costing a little more but atleast i finally got it. Moral of the story fuck them punks that like to play with peoples emotions and get peoples hopes up and dont follow through with what they say.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Marcos beltran said:


> Man a year or so back i saw an ad on craigslist for a 61 bubbletop for $2000. So i called the guy up and asked a few questions about it. During the conversation he mentioned that he had another 61 that was almost complete for $5000. So he sent me pictures and i was like damn i want this car but it was around christmas time and didnt have the money. I had the $2000 but would need 2 or 3 months to come up with that kind of money. I know better than to ask the guy to hold it for me, but i did stress that im very serious about buying it and that i would keep in contact with him every month to see if car was still available and to let him know that i was gonna buy his car. So this went on for 2 months and everytime i called he said he still had it. So this fucker was really getting my hopes up. Anyways, 2 and half months in i had the money and called him up and said lets meet and show me the car. He said he was out of town for work and he couldnt tell me when he was going to be back. I was like ok, well give a call when you get back. A month passed and i called him again and he said he was still out of town for work. I was like alright, is there anyone else that can show me the car? He said yeah his son and he will set it up for this weekend. That was on a tuesday. Called him friday and no answer. Another month passed and called him again and he said that he was in town last weekend and how come i didnt call. How come i didnt call, what the fuck? Thats when i went off on him. I asked are you fucking with me? If you dont want sell the car let me know then mother fucker and grow some nuts and tell me you changed your mind about selling it. I normally dont lose my cool like that over the phone but damn i really wanted that car and that punk had me chasing this car for almost half a year. Need less to say i didnt get that damn 61 from him. Hahaha. It all worked out in the end cause i ended up getting one locally. Ended up costing a little more but atleast i finally got it. Moral of the story fuck them punks that like to play with peoples emotions and get peoples hopes up and dont follow through with what they say.


Damn all bs .. I'm sure your new ride its better anyways. If it was meant to be it woulda happen


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

happened like that to me too,a non ss64 all og
lowlow on airbags,foo sed its for $9,000.00gs
,/had the money to go ahead with it,foo played a
game,(mind u i realy would like to have my 
dream car,a 1964 impala however)would see
**** roll thur escos daygos cg show,foo wouldnt
even come over to post up,i know he saw me,
but he a bitch,next seasion came thur,the one 
that just passed2014,foo rolles up to post,foo dont
even see me,see puta has a amigeaos cc daygo
plack,agin i know he sees me in the corner,but
i dont even jaf to buge to go see him,i already got
a 95 tc......but hey,foo a lil sackless bitch butche


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

fuccin **** puta jonny 64 in a wite with grey
part two tone paint job ht thats from esco....


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

1964dippin said:


> happened like that to me too,a non ss64 all og
> lowlow on airbags,foo sed its for $9,000.00gs
> ,/had the money to go ahead with it,foo played a
> game,(mind u i realy would like to have my
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh dam hahah..!!'

EY what about them ppl who wanna trade a car that they doin payments on..... And they expect a clean ass Lolo with title ..for a car they don't got a title too... 


And they say o I will keep on doing the pAyments.. ! I don't want to mess up my credit! 

Craig's sucks lol.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

aphustle said:


> I heard that shyt!!!
> 
> Or wen mofos wanna trade you their new car that they still doing payments on...
> 
> ...




Yep gona repeat my self


Own your shyt then try to trade it..

Whether on craigslist or here... !!

That simple.


----------



## 1964dippin (Oct 22, 2011)

right 70m805?


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/600201-star-wire-14x7-1000-obo.html


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Marcos beltran said:


> Man a year or so back i saw an ad on craigslist for a 61 bubbletop for $2000. So i called the guy up and asked a few questions about it. During the conversation he mentioned that he had another 61 that was almost complete for $5000. So he sent me pictures and i was like damn i want this car but it was around christmas time and didnt have the money. I had the $2000 but would need 2 or 3 months to come up with that kind of money. I know better than to ask the guy to hold it for me, but i did stress that im very serious about buying it and that i would keep in contact with him every month to see if car was still available and to let him know that i was gonna buy his car. So this went on for 2 months and everytime i called he said he still had it. So this fucker was really getting my hopes up. Anyways, 2 and half months in i had the money and called him up and said lets meet and show me the car. He said he was out of town for work and he couldnt tell me when he was going to be back. I was like ok, well give a call when you get back. A month passed and i called him again and he said he was still out of town for work. I was like alright, is there anyone else that can show me the car? He said yeah his son and he will set it up for this weekend. That was on a tuesday. Called him friday and no answer. Another month passed and called him again and he said that he was in town last weekend and how come i didnt call. How come i didnt call, what the fuck? Thats when i went off on him. I asked are you fucking with me? If you dont want sell the car let me know then mother fucker and grow some nuts and tell me you changed your mind about selling it. I normally dont lose my cool like that over the phone but damn i really wanted that car and that punk had me chasing this car for almost half a year. Need less to say i didnt get that damn 61 from him. Hahaha. It all worked out in the end cause i ended up getting one locally. Ended up costing a little more but atleast i finally got it. Moral of the story fuck them punks that like to play with peoples emotions and get peoples hopes up and dont follow through with what they say.


From a sellers side, I have to say i hate when people ask you to hold anything let alone a car. If somebody is looking to buy and interested, they should have the $$$$ already and not play the old "when I get paid/ get my taxes/my settlement comes through" ol' bs game. Somebody that is actually going to be the buyer, will put down a sizable non refundable deposit and sign off on it.


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> From a sellers side, I have to say i hate when people ask you to hold anything let alone a car. If somebody is looking to buy and interested, they should have the $$$$ already and not play the old "when I get paid/ get my taxes/my settlement comes through" ol' bs game. Somebody that is actually going to be the buyer, will put down a sizable non refundable deposit and sign off on it.


Hey man i agree. You can never ask a man to hold something for you till you get the money. I dont do business like that. Pops taught me better. Dont take this the wrong way and not trying to be rude, but no where in my post did i ask him to save it for me. Thing is he was pulling my leg the whole time. Either he didnt have the car or he didnt take me seriously. When the shit was about to go down, he wasn't ready and got cold feet. Thats my complaint. Could have told me a long time ago that he wasnt interested in selling anymore and i would have moved on.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I can call out two more people who bullshitted in this last w33k alone


----------

